
What happens when GitHub decides you're not a human - type0
http://www.stevenmaude.co.uk/posts/what-happens-when-github-decides-youre-not-a-human
======
mekicha
It would be interesting to know how the 'harmless' bot came to that
conclusion. On a serious note, I do entertain the fear of losing my work or
files on a service because of some arbitrary decision by whoever. Knew a case
of someone who had her blogger account shut down due to a complaint against
her that turned out to be false.

~~~
type0
In githubs defense, they are pretty quick to restore it if you have been
falsely flagged.

> It would be interesting to know how the 'harmless' bot came to that
> conclusion.

If you copy paste a bunch on their website their bot might think you're
spamming (my own experience).

------
arkitaip
It's even worse when Google starts doubting your identity. These days, their
Recaptcha system annoys me on multiple sites, sometimes asking me to solve 4-5
different puzzles.

------
throwaway84018
This can happen if you use Tor. They remove all the pull requests, issues, and
comments you have made on all repositories.

It can happen multiple times, even after your account was restored.

~~~
type0
> It can happen multiple times, even after your account was restored.

This is actually most concerning. Although I understand that there is such a
thing as selling legitimate accounts to spammers the fear of getting falsely
flagged again makes me cautious of using their service to anything mission
critical.

